# OEM HID beam pattern (2003)?



## noahlh (Jul 9, 2000)

? on beam pattern for the 2003-model OEM HID: I think I've left/right aimed these correctly, but the beam pattern looks slightly different from what I've seen previously. Do I have them adjusted correctly if it looks like the following:
------ _ -------
____/ \_____
Basically the left and right are mirrors of each other, and they meet in the middle in kind of an X-shaped pattern.
I was expecting to see this, from what others have posted....
___________
_____/___ /
But I suppose the 2003 models have changed?
--Noah


----------



## BillTchr (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (2003)? (noahlh)*

Have you somehow managed to get one rhd headlight and one lhd headlight? There is a way to tell from the lens markings if a headlight is designed for lhd or rhd, but I cannot remember at the moment...Daniel Stern's lighting site has that info-- http://lighting.mbz.org/--look around for the section on bulb markings explained.
Good luck!
Bill


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (BillTchr)*

could that be the beam pattern that's going to be on us r32 hids? cause they look like they would illuminate a litle bit of the road signs overhead rather than to the right side of the road like the euro pattern


----------



## Nik S. (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (mrdejected)*

that's really weird, I just got my 2003's and the beam pattern follows the standard 
beam pattern, not the X like yours. Something's weird with that pattern....


----------



## noahlh (Jul 9, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (BillTchr)*

Whoa. This is definitely weirder than I thought. I just assumed this was normal, but I think Bill has a point ... my right light may very well be a LHD model (I got these grey market from a German exporter...)
I'll check this out ASAP and report....(I'll also post a pic for the curious).
Honestly, however, I don't mind the pattern, so if it is the case I'll probably just keep them ... the light coverage is very even and bright, lights up the road very well, and I haven't gotten any "complaints" (i.e. high-beam flashes) yet....








--noah

[Modified by noahlh, 7:35 AM 3-11-2003]


[Modified by noahlh, 7:44 AM 3-11-2003]


----------



## MJVR6 (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (noahlh)*

Noahlh
I have the 2003 OEM HIDs like you as well and have experience the same beam pattern, i have heard that it is the same as the new audi A4. Did you flip the shield on any of them ? 
I would imagine that the rhd lights would have a pattern like this \___ \___ 


[Modified by MJVR6, 11:34 AM 3-11-2003]


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (2003)? (noahlh)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=719479
Golf OEM HID


----------



## BillTchr (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (MJVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Did you flip the shield on any of them ?[HR][/HR]​Aha! Do the OEM HIDs have a movable shield? I'd forgotten some lights can do that...
That said, the OP has a good point--that might be a fairly useful beam pattern if it does not dazzle oncoming dirvers.
quote:[HR][/HR]I would imagine that the rhd lights would have a pattern like this \___ \___ [HR][/HR]​Yes, they do.
Bill


----------



## MJVR6 (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (BillTchr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Aha! Do the OEM HIDs have a movable shield? I'd forgotten some lights can do that[HR][/HR]​The shields in the oem housing do have tabs attached so you can move them up or down. Does your beam look like the one to the far right ? 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by MJVR6, 4:14 PM 3-11-2003]


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (2003)? (noahlh)*

The right light most definitely should *not* flare up and to the left.
That'll put a lot of light right smack in the eyes of oncoming traffic. 
A lot of e-codes (HID and otherwise) either have a shield that can switch 
from right to left by rotating the projector assembly within
the housing, or they have the ability to raise the shield fairly quickly
to kill the upward flare completely, for when you cross the channel and drive an 
RHD car on the continent or a LHD car in the UK. 
ian


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (mrdejected)*

quote:[HR][/HR]could that be the beam pattern that's going to be on us r32 hids? cause they look like they would illuminate a litle bit of the road signs overhead rather than to the right side of the road like the euro pattern[HR][/HR]​no, first off the r32 in Noth America, will not have hids.
and if you leave it with the x. like mentioned above you will be puttin g the light right into the eyes of other drivers. 
you need a new light or to take it apart and flip the sheild over.


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (Sawdust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]no, first off the r32 in Noth America, will not have hids.[HR][/HR]​are you 100% positive? cause i was under the impression that it was going to. straight off the the vwvortex main page, under the r32 article, it says it will have hid's and a headlight washer system. is this information incorrect?


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (mrdejected)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
are you 100% positive? cause i was under the impression that it was going to. straight off the the vwvortex main page, under the r32 article, it says it will have hid's and a headlight washer system. is this information incorrect?[HR][/HR]​Yes, we're 100% positive. The information on the main page wasn't incorrect (they fully intended to
bring it with HIDs), but simply out of date. They ran afoul of DOT regs which say that the turn signals
in the headlight housing are too close to the HIDs and the difference in brightness is too
great. At least for DOT specs. VWoA, instead of trying to design a new headlight/turn signal housing
at the last minute, they've said they're dropping the HIDs for the US market, and will lower
the price of the car correspondingly.
ian


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (Daemon42)*

wow great info.. im glad i know now


----------



## noahlh (Jul 9, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (Sawdust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]and if you leave it with the x. like mentioned above you will be putting the light right into the eyes of other drivers. 
you need a new light or to take it apart and flip the sheild over.[HR][/HR]​Ahh...understood....well, I don't want to be 'that guy' with the glaring lights, so I'll look to get this solved.
Can someone give me some more information on whether it's possible to flip the shield on the OEM Jetta lights, or if I need to get a new light altogether?
If the former, how do I access the sheild and how do I flip it? (or is that obvious once it's accessed).
Thanks...
--noah


----------



## MB300E87 (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (converted_vw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=719479
Golf OEM HID







[HR][/HR]​oh man thats beautiful..


----------



## kt (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (MB300E87)*

I have the same beam pattern as noahlh on my 2003 models. check out the comments by f00led in my thread here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=743107
Also, Mr. Stern's comments here:
http://lighting.mbz.org/tech/lights/codes/codes.html
Seems like we just need to flip the left side pattern around -- if that is possible








I don't have my car right now but will have to check this out when I get it back. Any other comments on this?


----------



## Overdrive (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (kt)*

My lights actually have this beam pattern:
\___\___
I'm sure that this is RHD beam pattern. We used an NA-spec S4 to compare and its beam pattern was the opposite. If anybody knows how to change it (flip a tab, move a shield, etc.), please post detailed instructions. I don't want to blind on-coming traffic.


----------



## kt (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (Overdrive)*

I'm w/ you overdrive (nice pics of your HIDs btw). Mine is like this:
__ __
\__ __/ 
Looks like the left one has been flipped.


----------



## kt (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (kt)*

dammit! that's the second time the pattern posted wrong! Disregard my pattern above.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (kt)*

__ __
\__ __/ 
Like this perhaps.
Reply to and quote my post to see how I did it. It's nasty looking.
That pattern is absolutely guaranteed to blind oncoming traffic. I'm surprised you
don't get flashed by every car coming your way.
ian



[Modified by Daemon42, 10:28 AM 3-13-2003]


----------



## MJVR6 (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (Daemon42)*

quote:[HR][/HR]__ __
\__ __/ 
Like this perhaps.
[HR][/HR]​
Guys
inorder to do this, you have to take the lights out, after you remove the back cover and removing the bulbs (recommended) look where the shields are and you will see there is a tab to your left, you can move this tab up and down and change the shield configuration. now if both tabs are down then the beam will look like this 
--\__ __/-- , it is recommended that the shield on the pass stay all the way down and the one on the drv stay all the way up : 
___ ___/-- 
however if you want a more even beam with sharp cut off and compliance to NA beam flip them both up and re aim your head lights. 









Just flip the shields and the pattern will look like this ...(the pattern on the right)



[Modified by MJVR6, 12:29 PM 3-13-2003]


----------



## noahlh (Jul 9, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (MJVR6)*

Ahh this is all making a lot more sense now.
First off, I checked my lights and confirmed that they are both RHD models as they should be (same --> symbol on each xenon light on the housing), so that's not the case.
Which leads me to think that it really is just a matter of the shield. Next time I have two hours, I'll take the lights apart and check this out.
One thing to note:
quote:[HR][/HR]now if both tabs are down then the beam will look like this 
--\__ __/-- , it is recommended that the shield on the pass stay all the way down and the one on the drv stay all the way up : 
___ ___/-- 
however if you want a more even beam with sharp cut off and compliance to NA beam flip them both up and re aim your head lights. [HR][/HR]​Actually, the way it works out on my car, the lights are "crosseyed" a bit, so I'm getting a pattern like this:
___X___
So if I wanted to avoid blinding drivers, I'll want to adjust the shield on the passenger's side....then my pattern will look like:
___/___
As it should....basically kills off the upward slope from the pass light, which is what would be doing the blinding.
make sense?
nlh


[Modified by noahlh, 12:55 PM 3-13-2003]


----------



## MJVR6 (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (noahlh)*

then i believe all you have to adjust is the pass. side http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck


[Modified by MJVR6, 2:04 PM 3-13-2003]


----------



## Overdrive (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (MJVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]inorder to do this, you have to take the lights out, after you remove the back cover and removing the bulbs (recommended) look where the shields are and you will see there is a tab to your left, you can move this tab up and down and change the shield configuration. [HR][/HR]​I tried to remove the back covers when I first got the lights. When I unscrewed the covers, it was just a mess of wires and it seemed like there was something holding the cover from coming free. I didn't want to try to force anything, but it sounds like I'll need to get in there to move that shield. Does anybody have a better idea of what's going on behind those covers?


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (Overdrive)*

just open up the cover and shove all the wires out of the way.. they arent going anywhere


----------



## noahlh (Jul 9, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (Overdrive)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I tried to remove the back covers when I first got the lights. When I unscrewed the covers, it was just a mess of wires and it seemed like there was something holding the cover from coming free. I didn't want to try to force anything, but it sounds like I'll need to get in there to move that shield. Does anybody have a better idea of what's going on behind those covers?[HR][/HR]​Yeah don't worry about those wires....you need to:
1. Unscrew the three screws
2. Take the cover off and let it hang
3. De-attach the electrical connector thingy (very technical term) that attaches to the back of the xenon bulb compartment
3. Carefully un-lock the circular piece of plastic that holds the bulb in place and remove it.
4. Remove the xenon bulb (no touch-a da surface!)
5. Fiddle with the shield (this is the only step I haven't actually done yet, so I can't be more descriptive)
--noah


----------



## kt (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (noahlh)*

Thanks to MJVR6 and the rest of you guys for getting all of us on the right track about this matter. I've included some pics of where that tab is in order to change the shield configuration. Just look at noahlh's steps and my pics and you'll figure it out. Thanks again to MJVR6 for walking me through this!
Driver's side -- Back cover unscrewed, red electrical socket unscrewed, black plastic bulb retainer unscrewed (not in pic), bulb out (not in pic)








Looking into the housing you can see the tin beam shield on lower part; red arrow pointing to the tin adjustment tab; currently tab in down position; this should be flipped up w/c will change the shield configuration in the housing slightly 








Another pic of same thing: see the shield in bottom half of projector housing and red arrow pointing to tab? 








As stated above the tab in up position on both driver/passenger side will give a horizontal beam pattern when viewed on a wall -- this is the desired position. You will have to readjust/level the beam in the horizontal/vertical planes (via the allen head screws) once the lights are re-mounted. B/c 2003 OEM HIDs are becoming so readily available, new HID-owners should know this BEFORE they install the lights!


----------



## Jenkins (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (kt)*

thanks for the tip. I was wondering why my beam pattern is \__ __/ . At least I know I have not have wrong parts ordered! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (Jenkins)*

quote:[HR][/HR]thanks for the tip. I was wondering why my beam pattern is \__ __/ . At least I know I have not have wrong parts ordered! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​No, you *do* have the wrong parts ordered. Should be __/__/ for a LHD car and \__\__ for RHD car. You have one of each.
The best you can do is __ __/ by adjusting the shield as above. That's actually preferable to ___ ___
For the one with the __X__ the best they can do is either __/ ___ or ___ ___ Both, not the greatest choices.
ian


----------



## Jenkins (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (Daemon42)*

ok. checked with my dealer, the p/n does indicate the RHD housing for both. anyhow, for some reason I have to have another set of housing. so will see how it goes .


----------



## kt (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (Jenkins)*

daemon, what does ____ mean? Where are the side cutoffs? I suppose getting pics up of the actual beam pattern would help; I'll work on it.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (kt)*

Kt, here's the problem. The OEM Hids have shields that allow you to adjust the shield for only the
following two posibilities.
1. upward flare on the side the light was designed for.. if it's an LHD light, then up and to the right.. only. __/
2. no upward flare. ___
You can't futz with the shield and turn a LHD flare __/ into a RHD flare.. \__. You need the proper light
to start with. If you don't want to go back and fix the problem properly (replace it with the correct
style) , then you need to at *least* take the side that throws the flare into oncoming traffic, and
set the shield to flatten it out which is what I mean by ___ . 
By comparison, the Hella projectors in my Pzwo lights actually let me rotate the projector assembly 
within the housing, to switch from LHD to RHD flare or vise versa. The VW OEM HIDs do not do that.
ian


[Modified by Daemon42, 5:26 PM 3-15-2003]


----------



## MJVR6 (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (Daemon42)*

quote:[HR][/HR]thanks for the tip. I was wondering why my beam pattern is \__ __/ . At least I know I have not have wrong parts ordered! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
No, you *do* have the wrong parts ordered. Should be __/__/ for a LHD car and \__\__ for RHD car. You have one of each.
The best you can do is __ __/ by adjusting the shield as above. That's actually preferable to ___ ___
For the one with the __X__ the best they can do is either __/ ___ or ___ ___ Both, not the greatest choices.
ian[HR][/HR]​
Agreed with Daemon42 about the shield should be ___ ___/ for the ones that has the \___ ___/ , however due to the lack of "auto leveling" that cut off to the right on the passanger side ( __/ ) will blind ppl on the right when traveling in an uphill (well maybe its my aiming







) now i have parked next to a couple of NA cars that has projector HIDs and found that the ___ ___ pattern is much similar them than the __ __/
ps. i would think that a pattern like this \__ __/ would blind both LHD and RHD. I think this pattern __x__ would be more prone to be RHD.
Jekins can you give me p/n number to see if i have the RHD ?


----------



## Jenkins (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (MJVR6)*

I just crushed my HIDs, so I would not've access to my HID for the next 5 days to check on the p/n.
anyway, from ekta manual, it shows the following. I will check my hid p/n by end of next week. One question I have to those who have access to HID, does the headlight range control motor unit in the HID compartment or at the high beam compartment? Thanks.
quote:[HR][/HR]
(1) 1J5 941 017 AM
HALOGEN TWIN HEADLIGHT UNIT 
FOR GAS DISCHARGE BULB 
(RIGHT-HAND TRAFFIC ONLY) LEFT 

(1) 1J5 941 018 AM
HALOGEN TWIN HEADLIGHT UNIT 
FOR GAS DISCHARGE BULB 
(RIGHT-HAND TRAFFIC ONLY) RIGHT 

(1) 1J5 941 017 AN
HALOGEN TWIN HEADLIGHT UNIT 
FOR GAS DISCHARGE BULB 
(LEFT-HAND TRAFFIC ONLY) LEFT 

(1) 1J5 941 018 AN
HALOGEN TWIN HEADLIGHT UNIT 
FOR GAS DISCHARGE BULB 
(LEFT-HAND TRAFFIC ONLY) RIGHT 

[HR][/HR]​


----------



## kt (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (Jenkins)*

Great thread per usual guys. 
Can you guys please clarify w/ me first of all what right/left-hand drive means and what right/left hand traffic means. Basically American style or English style. That would help a great deal.
My driver's side light p/n ends in BM (w/c is the 2003 version of AM)







Are we able to quantify how much worse a light pattern ___ is vs. the __/__/? Is it just less focus on the road? I'm basically trying to figure out if it's worth the trouble of taking off the bumper, taking out both HIDs, sending them back, waiting for the right ones to come from Germany (a month), driving on the halogens, etc.... I guess $1300 makes it worth it, but not if the human eye can't tell the difference and not if (as MJVR6 points out) the pattern ___ is similar to other OEM patterns on the road.
Thanks, let's keep this knowledge flowing!


----------



## Jenkins (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (kt)*

I think RHD (Right Hand Drive) and Right Hand traffic is used interchangably. 
But I know 
RHD (Right Hand Drive) = Driver is on the right side, you are driving on the left side of the divider, english-style (more accurate commonwealth standard)
LHD (Left Hand Drive) = Opposite of the RHD.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (kt)*

A few comments.
First of all, just want to clarify what the upward flare (the / part of __/) is for. It's for seeing
road signs. HIDs have a very sharp horizontal cutoff, as they should, and because they're
so bright, they cast a pretty deep shadow, above the cutoff, so without a little cast up and
to the right, it may be harder to see the road signs, which is why I say that the ___ ___ pattern
is sub optimal. Fine for seeing the road, but not so good for seeing signs. Especially compared to DOT 
spec lights which cast a *lot* of light above horizontal, which is why you shouldn't put HIDs into
DOT spec reflectors. 
Second.. LHD = RH Traffic and RHD = LHTraffic.. *for the most part*.. 
In the UK though, you may see LHD cars (imported from europe) who must obviously drive on 
the left and so forth. In theory, any time someone takes their car through
the chunnel, either way, they should adjust the shields on their lights to kill
the upward flare, because it'll be pointed the wrong direction. On some lights it can be done 
very quickly with a lever on the side of the light and it always just puts it in the ___ ___ configuration.
Next.. blinding other people with the flare, due to lack of levellers. 
I've been through this before, but you can blind people on hills *regardless*
of whether you have auto levellers or not. 
Pretty much the only time I get flashed is in this situation








and there's absolutely squat levellers can do about it.
Plus you'll always cast to light into people's mirrors when
overtaking on the left at some angle and distance. If the light
is cast high enough to light a road sign, then it's high enough to catch
someone's driver side mirror in between you and a road sign. No 
way to avoid it. I'm just aware of it when I drive, and avoid keeping cars 
in that spot. They do try to minimize it a bit with the HID pattern..
E-code halogen lights have a pattern that looks like __/ while 
HID's typically have a pattern that looks more like __/-- that limits the
height of the flare. (clip off the high part of the /) There're plenty
of pictures around that show it. This is one of the reasons that I modified
my E-code halogen projectors to eliminate the flare on the left, and limit
the height of the flare on the right.. from __/ __/ to ___ ___/- 
eg. 








and with HIDs.








ian


[Modified by Daemon42, 10:18 AM 3-16-2003]


----------



## kt (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (Daemon42)*

Well, then it looks like I may not have to return my driver's side HID! Basically, you're main point is that the right side flare up, produced by the passenger side light, is important to have (ie the passenger's side HID should be specific for LHD cars, as the RHD model could only do \___ or ___) b/c it is important to see the road signs on the right side of the road. The driver's side flare up in the middle ___/ ___/ would not have any effect on seeing the road signs laterally, though might illuminate higher in the middle of the road (w/c may be worse for the car in front?). Thus it seems for us in the U.S., it doesn't really matter if you have a LHD or RHD-specific driver's light if we can adjust it to produce just a horizontal beam, eg it looks like your pattern is ___ ___/.
If you agree w/ all of this, would there be any other issues in the HID optics that would make it absolutely mandatory to have a LHD light on the driver's side. I suppose someone at Bosch could give us the final answer on this.
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (kt)*

kt, that is basically what I was saying yes. Turning \__ __/ into ___ __/ should work just fine. 
For the other guy.. __X__ to __/ ___ is a bit more problematic, but certainly an improvement.
And yes, your assessment of where the light goes for each side, is pretty much accurate. 
ian


----------



## MJVR6 (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (Daemon42)*

agreed so the best pattern for \__ __/ should be this ___ ___/ for optimal performance .. i will flip my shield on the pass side.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (MJVR6)*

Uh no.. you'd raise the sheild on your driver side, to make \__ into ___.
I can't figure out why this is so confusing.
ian


----------



## MJVR6 (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (Daemon42)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Uh no.. you'd raise the sheild on your driver side, to make \__ into ___.
I can't figure out why this is so confusing.
ian[HR][/HR]​ian .. in my case as i was talking to kt .. mine is already __ __ .. so i will raising the pass to make it __ __/


----------



## Overdrive (Jul 7, 2000)

BTW, I was just in a 2003 Audi A4 with HIDs and it's a NA-spec model. The beam pattern was definitely like this:
__/__/
That's how I'm going to make mine, whenever I get a chance.


----------



## Strider (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: (Overdrive)*

Ok so guys I have _/_/ but I can't see street signs for jack, even highway signs are hardly viewable untill I'm almost on top of them. whats the story with that do you think? I was also reading about aim here http://lighting.mbz.org/tech/aim/aim.html and it seems to me that with the pattern of _/ the / should be directly in the middle of the bulb relative to the wall which you are projecting you beam on. Is this correct?


----------



## rpmjunky (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (Jenkins)*


----------



## pilotboy17 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (rpmjunky)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeeDubbinJetta91 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (pilotboy17)*

why the hell did u just bump a 4yr old post?


----------



## pilotboy17 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (VeeDubbinJetta91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubbinJetta91* »_why the hell did u just bump a 4yr old post?
















uhhh...Is it against the rules?


----------



## Padawan (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (pilotboy17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pilotboy17* »_
uhhh...Is it against the rules?

Not that I know of, but what was your point in doing so? What information are you seeking?


----------



## pilotboy17 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: OEM HID beam pattern (Padawan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Padawan* »_
Not that I know of, but what was your point in doing so? What information are you seeking? 

I was reading some useful information on the "cutoff shield" in this thread. For some reason when I've never been able to save a thread by clicking "track this topic." It never shows on my saved topics so I have to write something. That is why it was bumped.


----------

